

Ask HN: Is there a market for photoblog software still? - jjude

With Flickr, Facebook photos, Google photos, Tumblr, Posterous, is there still market for photoblog software? Why would anyone choose a photoblog software instead of the above options?
======
ImprovedSilence
For the niche value of it. I love 500px.com. It is for the more "artsy"
photos, and they encourage only posting your best, so that there isn't too
much noise to sort though. Plus the interface is just gorgeous. I now spend
more time there than Flickr. It has a strong international flavor too, which I
like.

Shameless plug for my meager photo collection:
<http://500px.com/ImprovedSilence>

------
simon
Some might want more control over the presentation of their photography and a
choice of back end service providers (such as getting prints). And, some of
the services you mention have a preference to have you license your pictures
under more permissive licenses.

These services are great, for free, but once you want something more, they
start seeming a little lacking.

